# SPROCKETS MAGAZINE issue #2 is out NOW!



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey everyone its been a long time but here it is issue #2 of SPROCKETS MAGAZINE! It has been hard work so I hope you all enjoy!

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/481832/follow


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hey everyone its been a long time but here it is issue #2 of SPROCKETS MAGAZINE! It has been hard work so I hope you all enjoy!
> 
> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/481832/follow


Does that link work?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes it does ill order in am cant do from phonr


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Yes it does ill order in am cant do from phonr


:h5:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

When are you mailing them out? I payed for 4 issue back in '09..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

78mc said:


> When are you mailing them out? I payed for 4 issue back in '09..


You gotta send me your info, did you get issue one?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hey everyone its been a long time but here it is issue #2 of SPROCKETS MAGAZINE! It has been hard work so I hope you all enjoy!
> 
> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/481832/follow


yo marcos waddup can you mail my copy to my original addy that you have on file if you still have it. i'd like a copy overseas with me but i dont want to chance it getting lost on its way. i paid for a supscription along time ago when i got isuue 1 lmk thanks bro and glad to see your back on track with it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yo marcos waddup can you mail my copy to my original addy that you have on file if you still have it. i'd like a copy overseas with me but i dont want to chance it getting lost on its way. i paid for a supscription along time ago when i got isuue 1 lmk thanks bro and glad to see your back on track with it.


Yeah send me your addy


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah send me your addy


Frankie Bones
P.O. Box 953
Tobyhanna, PA. 18466

thanks bro, see ya wen i get home


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> You gotta send me your info, did you get issue one?


Yeah I got issue one.. Thanks  But I moved since I paid for it. I'll pm you my new address..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

78mc said:


> Yeah I got issue one.. Thanks  But I moved since I paid for it. I'll pm you my new address..


Ok got it, ill send it out monday


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Just ordered mine...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool i just ordered 2 copys


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Just ordered mine...


Thanks john


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> cool i just ordered 2 copys


Thanks mikey!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

You know me bro gotta have 2 and u know why lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> You know me bro gotta have 2 and u know why lol


Yup! Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Frankie Bones
> P.O. Box 953
> Tobyhanna, PA. 18466
> 
> thanks bro, see ya wen i get home


:h5:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Just order a few copy's


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

bullet one said:


> Just order a few copy's


Thanks for your support bullet!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will order a few copies in a bit!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

*This order will now be printed.* It usually takes two business days, then it will be shipped to * Nampa


DONE 
*


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will it be able to download on my Android phone if.I buy it digital?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Will it be able to download on my Android phone if.I buy it digital?


it should say when you go to order it


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

since I paid for the full subscription back when it was first coming out will I get my copy in the mail?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

madrigalkustoms said:


> since I paid for the full subscription back when it was first coming out will I get my copy in the mail?


Yes send me your addy


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

I Just placed a order! cant wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ChemSchwinn said:


> I Just placed a order! cant wait


Thank you for the support


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bumps


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> bumps


:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5:


lemme know when you get it out bro, i'll tell my wife to keep am eye out and go check the post office for me...

again i'm happy to see everythings back on track, your continuing on with the mag and the setbacks and hickups didnt stop you from pursuing your dream
.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> lemme know when you get it out bro, i'll tell my wife to keep am eye out and go check the post office for me...
> 
> again i'm happy to see everythings back on track, your continuing on with the mag and the setbacks and hickups didnt stop you from pursuing your dream
> .


Thanks bro, I'll send it out Monday...it takes 1-2 weeks after order to receive it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Come on everyone lets see some support for the Magazine... 
Everyone wanted issue one to pop off when it did everyone stopped showing intrrest. Hence why it took so long for issue two (cause issue one was not moving).. Finaly issue two comes out cause everyone was chomping at the bit for it. So lets see a movement lets keep it going, its the only lowrider bicycle magazine out there to date show some support this guy is workin his ass off an litteraly scrapping pockets an sofa cussions to make it happen for you and the world to enjoy......

TtT for Sprockets Magazine.....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Come on everyone lets see some support for the Magazine...
> Everyone wanted issue one to pop off when it did everyone stopped showing intrrest. Hence why it took so long for issue two (cause issue one was not moving).. Finaly issue two comes out cause everyone was chomping at the bit for it. So lets see a movement lets keep it going, its the only lowrider bicycle magazine out there to date show some support this guy is workin his ass off an litteraly scrapping pockets an sofa cussions to make it happen for you and the world to enjoy......
> 
> TtT for Sprockets Magazine.....


:h5:


----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

Got 2 copies the other day! TTT for the homies at SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!! :420:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

ridinlow408 said:


> Got 2 copies the other day! TTT for the homies at SPROCKETS MAGAZINE!!!!! :420:


Thank you man, I'm happy to have the few of you that really support this!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Come on everyone lets see some support for the Magazine...
> Everyone wanted issue one to pop off when it did everyone stopped showing intrrest. Hence why it took so long for issue two (cause issue one was not moving).. Finaly issue two comes out cause everyone was chomping at the bit for it. So lets see a movement lets keep it going, its the only lowrider bicycle magazine out there to date show some support this guy is workin his ass off an litteraly scrapping pockets an sofa cussions to make it happen for you and the world to enjoy......
> 
> TtT for Sprockets Magazine.....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


>


Whats that about?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im sure you would get more support if you not only just post in the bike section ive told you post in every forum an car club topics post your ride topics not everyone one look in the bike section even though its a bike mag an cater to bikes but when i sold them for you it was the grown folks from the car clubs who bought them for there kids im telling you i know you guys will do more sales if you open up more topics not just in a bike forum you want support get out there an get it bro i know you can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

They should do bikes and pedal cars on the mag hit me up wit the info to ordermag number 2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> They should do bikes and pedal cars on the mag hit me up wit the info to ordermag number 2


We will do pedal cars but rite now we don't have the room in the magazine, here's where to buy #2 http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/481832/follow


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> im sure you would get more support if you not only just post in the bike section ive told you post in every forum an car club topics post your ride topics not everyone one look in the bike section even though its a bike mag an cater to bikes but when i sold them for you it was the grown folks from the car clubs who bought them for there kids im telling you i know you guys will do more sales if you open up more topics not just in a bike forum you want support get out there an get it bro i know you can do it :thumbsup:


We got topics in all sections!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> We got topics in all sections!


cool


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

'PedaLScraperZ' bike club reps Sprockets Magazine since the start of it and will continue to do so...

from coast to coast


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 580925
> 
> 'PedaLScraperZ' bike club reps Sprockets Magazine since the start of it and will continue to do so...
> 
> from coast to coast


:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> since I paid for the full subscription back when it was first coming out will I get my copy in the mail?


swing by the house when u get it cabron :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lesstime said:


> *This order will now be printed.* It usually takes two business days, then it will be shipped to * Nampa
> 
> 
> DONE
> *


got mine today but the wife hid them from me said i have to wait til xmas


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lesstime said:


> got mine today but the wife hid them from me said i have to wait til xmas



That what you get for being such a dick on facebook and calling her out bout her period lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> That what you get for being such a dick on facebook and calling her out bout her period lol


 that was not to her foo and keep topic clean man


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> got mine today but the wife hid them from me said i have to wait til xmas


Lmao


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lmao


not funnie man i want to see it already


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> not funnie man i want to see it already


I hope it worth the wait!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


cone_weezy said:


> That what you get for being such a dick on facebook and calling her out bout her period lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> That what you get for being such a dick on facebook and calling her out bout her period lol



:roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> not funnie man i want to see it already


should of bought a digital copy as well than lol...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not a baller like you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Rolo I did that to magazine looks good ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Rolo I did that to magazine looks good ...


What?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> What?


i was telling rolo that i paid for the digital copy and it came out good ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

found it hahahaha looks sick lots of good pics


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i was telling rolo that i paid for the digital copy and it came out good ...


Oh lol I see


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> found it hahahaha looks sick lots of good pics


Sweet!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

An it has this years Vegas super show covered. Yeeee.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> An it has this years Vegas super show covered. Yeeee.


yep it does


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Weeeeeeeeeee yeeeeeeee


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> An it has this years Vegas super show covered. Yeeee.


Wat mag is da one wit vegas super show


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Wat mag is da one wit vegas super show


Sprockets magazine


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Sprockets magazine


Then i have to buy it wats better paper or digital


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Paper


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Then i have to buy it wats better paper or digital


get both


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> get both


Ima go digital its always cheaper bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I myself got the Magazine it holds a value in the future. A digital copy is cool but if your phone or computer dies so does the downloads. Just saying


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I say magazine Is better to have wat if ur laptop crashes and ur online mag is gone but if u get the magazine u will always have I still got issue one now its in plastic cuz it the fisrt issue cant wait till I get issue 2 in the mail


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Mag better


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Digital copy can never be lost cuz it's always there on ur magcloud account...so it's wit u always if u have a smart phone or tablet:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> Digital copy can never be lost cuz it's always there on ur magcloud account...so it's wit u always if u have a smart phone or tablet:thumbsup:


Do they have an app


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

As for me I like to display the magazine on my display im not going to leave my tablet on my display now lol


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> As for me I like to display the magazine on my display im not going to leave my tablet on my display now lol


There should be a flyer handed or mailed out to display on displays at shows to promote the magazine...hashtagging on instagram #sprocketmagazine


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got my mag's nice!


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Where an I get the 1st issue?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Hit up Rolo or Ebay


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Link for eBay?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

bullet one said:


> Just got my mag's nice!


:h5:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST GOT MINE TO MAG LOOKS GREAT GLAD I COULD HELP OUT MARCOS THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE A PART OF IT...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just seen the mag came out tight thanks oneofakind for taking pics of my doughters bike it look great in the mag even though we might see eye to eye on everything ill still stay thanks for your work an the pics you have taken of mine an my kids bikes


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Link for eBay?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collectors-...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccc3e9129


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks g


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Thanks g


welcome


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> JUST GOT MINE TO MAG LOOKS GREAT GLAD I COULD HELP OUT MARCOS THANKS FOR LETTING ME BE A PART OF IT...


Thank you john! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> just seen the mag came out tight thanks oneofakind for taking pics of my doughters bike it look great in the mag even though we might see eye to eye on everything ill still stay thanks for your work an the pics you have taken of mine an my kids bikes


Where did you see it?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Where did you see it?


he saw it here at my house my 2 magazines came in today


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> he saw it here at my house my 2 magazines came in today


Oh ok


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't wait to get my copy.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 583483


:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Where did you see it?


came out great im going to order 2 copys next week


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> came out great im going to order 2 copys next week


I still haven't got my copy lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I still haven't got my copy lol


Don't feel bad, I ain't got a copy of it either. I got a few copies of issue one though LOL, just a few...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Don't feel bad, I ain't got a copy of it either. I got a few copies of issue one though LOL, just a few...


Lmao you mean a few hundred lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lmao you mean a few hundred lol


Hundred LOL more like thousand


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

waddup bro, just checking to see if you got that out to me yet, so i can let my wife know to go to the p.o. box for me and pick it up.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> waddup bro, just checking to see if you got that out to me yet, so i can let my wife know to go to the p.o. box for me and pick it up.


Not yet....imma wait till I get paid by the mag company first before I send out pre orders


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just bought da digital copy nice mag


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

just ordered issue #1 from eBay, where do I get issue #2?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> just ordered issue #1 from eBay, where do I get issue #2?


Nevermind, Just ordered print issue #2 from magcloud. Looking forward to getting them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will look to purchase mine next month. christmas wiped out my wallet this month.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if you didnt know its out now you do its out issuse number 2 is out grab your copy


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> if you didnt know its out now you do its out issuse number 2 is out grab your copy


:h5:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5:


sup bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> sup bro


Yo, what's up


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

chilling eating cookies lol what you doin you busting out spoungbob this year


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

lesstime said:


> chilling eating cookies lol what you doin you busting out spoungbob this year


I hope so lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Not yet....imma wait till I get paid by the mag company first before I send out pre orders


waddup bro, just checking in to see if you sent out issue 2 yet, looking forward to seeing it. my wifes gonna mail it to me wen it gets to my home in a care package.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm gonna send them out this weekend


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Ttt. Any luck on shipping out the subscription mags?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Ttt. Any luck on shipping out the subscription mags?


X2


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll get em out this weekend guys.....sorry I been kinda busy


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Were can I pick up a copy in PHX AZ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Were can I pick up a copy in PHX AZ?


Click the link on the first page


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

When does issue 3 come out, this magazine is badass.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> When does issue 3 come out, this magazine is badass.


I'm only gonna do one issue a year unless I get more support


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I'm only gonna do one issue a year unless I get more support


Good idea.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I'm only gonna do one issue a year unless I get more support


Thats a good idea maybe it can have a few more pages to


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Thats a good idea maybe it can have a few more pages to


More pages, the more the cost go up on the mag so imma keep it the same amount of pages


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

True


----------



## CoreyCore1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have photo sets of lowrider bikes and models I would like to submit, who can I talk to / email ? Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CoreyCore1 said:


> I have photo sets of lowrider bikes and models I would like to submit, who can I talk to / email ? Thanks


What bikes? Send me pics


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Whens number 3 coming out


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Next year


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

i need to pic this issue up


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Did last years show.make the.cut.bro?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Well we didn't get issue 3 out as soon as we wanted so I think this new show you have coming up will work better because issue 3 will be out after your new show


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok kool is there anyway to send me footage of last year's to [email protected] . N this year's show gonna be crazy lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------

